# Feliks' lightspeed sune...



## ahmfast1 (Dec 17, 2013)

What a faz!


----------



## Randomno (Dec 17, 2013)

Aww that's my speciality move.


----------



## Hays (Dec 17, 2013)

I can do it faster on a 6x6.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 17, 2013)

I think this is a troll thread.


----------



## ahmfast1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hays said:


> I can do it faster on a 6x6.



Haha, troll comment.. waiting for a RE: video of this comment


----------



## Florian (Dec 17, 2013)

ahmfast1 said:


> Haha, troll comment.. waiting for a RE: video of this comment


Don't challenge him, it'll cost you a dinner as well


----------



## ahmfast1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Florian said:


> Don't challenge him, it'll cost you a dinner as well



Yeah i know but i take the risk anyway


----------



## ILMZS20 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hays said:


> I can do it faster on a 6x6.



i was like "haha very funny kid", then i noticed you are hays


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 17, 2013)

I can do it faster on a Rubik's brand 12x13x12.5.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 17, 2013)

This is easier with feet...


----------



## CubingIQ (Dec 17, 2013)

Dude I barely could see it in slow mo yo!! :confused:


----------



## tx789 (Dec 18, 2013)

sune in .4 isn't that fast.


----------



## ahmfast1 (Dec 18, 2013)

tx789 said:


> sune in .4 isn't that fast.




Yes, i did 0.38 on stackmat, but feliks could do 0.2ish i thought


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't like these algs... 

You could say I'm very... Anti... Sune...


----------



## TDM (Dec 18, 2013)

tx789 said:


> sune in .4 isn't that fast.


I can't even sub-1 it


----------



## Shah (Dec 18, 2013)

TDM said:


> I can't even sub-1 it








I can't even sub 2 it.


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 18, 2013)

I do it from a different angle. I'm too lazy to learn better PLLs and different angles for Sune and such... I get sub .6s but I guess this is enough to make me wanna switch the angle I do it from. Urrrggghh.
BillyRain +1


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 18, 2013)

I just OLL skip it.


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 18, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I just OLL skip it.



Like I foresee getting an N or V perm so I just PLL skip it instead?


----------



## Bunyanderman (Dec 18, 2013)

tx789 said:


> sune in .4 isn't that fast.


This is in a solve, not something he spams a thousand times.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 18, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> This is in a solve, not something he spams a thousand times.



That's not including the AUF which was slow compared this this alg fast. I'm just saying this isn't incredibly amazing fast. Just fast.


----------



## KingTim96 (Dec 18, 2013)

tx789 said:


> That's not including the AUF which was slow compared this this alg fast. I'm just saying this isn't incredibly amazing fast. Just fast.



Would you say it's... "fazt" then..? Ha, haha, get it? Anyone?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 18, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> Like I foresee getting an N or V perm so I just PLL skip it instead?



Exactly.


----------



## Arkwell (Dec 19, 2013)

*The fingering that Sune?*

That goes by so fast in even in slow motion but here's my guess his fingering:

R=Right Wrist
U=Right Index Finger
R'=Right Wrist
U=Right Middle Finger
R=Right Wrist
U2'=Left Index/Middle Finger double flick
R'=Right Wrist

Please correct


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 19, 2013)

Arkwell said:


> That goes by so fast in even in slow motion but here's my guess his fingering:
> 
> R=Right Wrist
> U=Right Index Finger
> ...


That's correct. I thought everyone did Sune that way...


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 19, 2013)

TheZenith27 said:


> I thought everyone did Sune that way...



What, no. I do the first U with left index, the second U with right index, and then U2' with left double flick. It's sooooooo fast


----------



## Peace99 (Dec 19, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> What, no. I do the first U with left index, the second U with right index, and then U2' with left double flick. It's sooooooo fast



I do it like this

R = Right Wrist
U = Right Index
R' = Right Wrist
U = Left Index (By bringing the UFL corner back to the BLU corner)
R = Right Wrist
U2 = Left double flick ( Index first, then middle finger)
R' = Right Wrist

Is this okay? lol I kinda learned it from Mats Valk


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 19, 2013)

For me 1st and 2nd U with left thumb and U2'.
I can has be special!


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 19, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> What, no. I do the first U with left index, the second U with right index, and then U2' with left double flick. It's sooooooo fast



That's the exact way I do it. It's the best.


----------



## applemobile (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't do it like any of you. That makes me best.


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 19, 2013)

R with right wrist
U push with left index finger
R' right wrist
U right index finger
R right wrist
U2' (left index, left middle double flick)
R' right wrist

this is how i do it. anyone else do it this way?


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 19, 2013)

rowehessler said:


> R with right wrist
> U push with left index finger
> R' right wrist
> U right index finger
> ...



I could not do a double flick with left even if my life depended on it


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 19, 2013)

R with right wrist
U with right index
R' with right wrist
U with right pinky and ring push on BUR
R with right wrist
U2' left double flick
R' with right thumb push on FR

It's a bit tricky, but if you can pull it off it's fast and cool looking. I can sub-.4 it.


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 19, 2013)

as I also couldn't do left double flick even if my life depended on it, I do it like this:

R right wrist
U right index
R' right wrist
U with right pinky and ring push on BUL
R with thumb/wrist mix
U2 right double flick
R' with right wrist

it somehow works out smoothly, but it probably sounds weird.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 19, 2013)

All right layer turns with wrist

first U with right index keeping thumb on UBR
next U with right middle
U2 - left double flick (index-middle)


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 19, 2013)

rowehessler said:


> R with right wrist
> U push with left index finger
> R' right wrist
> U right index finger
> ...






uberCuber said:


> What, no. I do the first U with left index, the second U with right index, and then U2' with left double flick. It's sooooooo fast





scottishcuber said:


> That's the exact way I do it. It's the best.



I can supposedly sub-0.4 it.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 19, 2013)

rowehessler said:


> R with right wrist
> U push with left index finger
> R' right wrist
> U right index finger
> ...



It's the best of the best! I really love it!


----------



## Nilsibert (Dec 19, 2013)

I've always been doing the second U with my ring finger so I can double flick with my right hand. Over time I got better at left hand U2, so right now I'm experimenting with that, still using my ring finger.
I've tried Rowe's way before, maybe I'll just end up using that one.


----------



## KongShou (Dec 19, 2013)

R: wrist
U: right index
R': wrist
U: left index
R: wrist
U2: right double flick(index first)
R': wrist

not many people seem to use the right double flick


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 19, 2013)

Just do the U' R U' with a double flick and suddenly .2 is shaved off your times. Dance around merrily! Rejoice!
Sneakly, that's going in my sig.


----------



## EMI (Dec 19, 2013)

KongShou said:


> R: wrist
> U: right index
> R': wrist
> U: left index
> ...



I think most people do, they just aren't posting here because not cool enough  I execute it what I believe is the "normal" way, like Sin-H.


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 19, 2013)

I grip with thumb on FR. Use right index and middle for the two Us. Thumb sort of slides from UR to UFR during the first U. Second R is helped by thumb which then pushes on FRU to start the U2'. Pull with left index to finish it. The thumb assisted U2' feels smoother to me than a double flick.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 20, 2013)

```
R	right thumb + right middle
U	right index
R'	right thumb + right middle
U	right ring
regrip
R	right thumb + right ring
U2	right index + right middle double flick
R'	right thumb + right ring
```
I can still sub-0.4 this


----------



## ahmfast1 (Jan 1, 2014)

R: wrist
U: right index
R': wrist
U: left index
R: wrist
U2: right double flick(index first)
R': wrist

0.32 pb, i think this is the best way


----------

